# Atlanta Bubbasville, December?



## Skye (Oct 9, 2006)

Have we made a solid plan yet? I may be able to talk the wife into it.


----------



## twoofakind (Oct 9, 2006)

I'll check, but I am pretty sure I can make it.
Andy


----------



## DocStram (Oct 9, 2006)

You know I'm in! We better check with Ron Mc before finalizing a date. He's planning on coming thru Georgia in December. Maybe we can convince him to be the featured demo penturner?  We also need a place, btboone offered his shop again.  I sort of hate putting him out again since he hosted last time. But, I don't know if anybody else has a big enough shop. Plus, we'll want a few people to bring along their mini-lathes.


----------



## Skye (Oct 9, 2006)

Definatly. I thought it would be cool if everyone who brought a lathe made a pen and swapped it to someone else who made one. We could already have the blanks cut-n-drilled, would give us a good way to show how we do our own thing without taking all day to do it.

Just hope the weekend works out for me!


(In your case, we can cut your blank for you, dont know how much forehead you have left to spare )[)]


----------



## btboone (Oct 9, 2006)

Maybe we could trade lathes too.


----------



## Skye (Oct 9, 2006)

Hehheh, that would be great for me, bad for whoever trades with me [xx(]


----------



## twoofakind (Oct 9, 2006)

I got dibs on Bruce's.[)]
Andy


----------



## Skye (Oct 9, 2006)

You can have it, I dont own a semi to get it home with, lol


----------



## Marc Phillips (Oct 10, 2006)

Being the newbie here, I haven't a clue what y'all talking about []

BUT!

I am in Georgia... Monroe to be precise... east of Atlanta...

AND

... I am turning pens!

So..... []


----------



## btboone (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi Marc, we had a get together of turners in the area at my place in Roswell a while back.  It was a lot of fun.  Do a search for the thread.  There are some pictures in there.  There were probably around 20 people including some spouses here.  We're looking to do it again in December.  We have yet to finalize the date and place, but we've penciled in Dec. 9th as a possible day, and I've offered my shop again unless we find someplace else that people would like to meet.


----------



## Marc Phillips (Oct 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by btboone_
> <br />Hi Marc, we had a get together of turners in the area at my place in Roswell a while back.  It was a lot of fun.  Do a search for the thread.  There are some pictures in there.  There were probably around 20 people including some spouses here.  We're looking to do it again in December.  We have yet to finalize the date and place, but we've penciled in Dec. 9th as a possible day, and I've offered my shop again unless we find someplace else that people would like to meet.



Thanks... I'd like to attend if possible... meeting y'all would be great. []


----------



## Ron Mc (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm getting my final schedule worked out for Jacksonville. I'm thinking the 9th of December would work great at the moment so that I have a day to get to Jacksonville from wherever it will be.
I should be able to nail it down the first part of next week.

A lathe swap sounds great![)]


----------



## Skye (Oct 13, 2006)

Good, if I can make it there, maybe you can finally get your corncob pen!


----------



## chigdon (Oct 13, 2006)

I need to check with the boss to make sure (read wife) but I should be able to do it at my place.  Don't expect Bruce's shop (I imagine most of us could say that).  My shop is relatively small but it is off of my garage so we could wheel the lathes out and have a good amount of room in the garage.  I will confirm for sure later but it looks good if that is good with everyone.


----------



## Skye (Oct 13, 2006)

Sweet, tell her she needs to make a mess of food too. (then duck)


----------



## chigdon (Oct 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />Sweet, tell her she needs to make a mess of food too. (then duck)



She wouldn't hit me, she would just laugh her $*& off!


----------



## Skye (Oct 13, 2006)

Yeah, they know that hurts more, lol


----------



## Rojo22 (Nov 2, 2006)

Hey guys

Been away for a while, school full time, work full time, full time screw up....leaves no time to do much else...LOL...

Are we on?  I would love to come out and bring some stuff....I have two new turners to bring as well.....I have my quota now for the year for infecting...errr...I mean recruiting pen turners.....they would love to come and see some nice pens and people....


----------



## chigdon (Nov 2, 2006)

I am still planning on it . . . I got a LOT of cleaning up to do!  I will blame that on my recent basement flood but that isn't the real reason for the mess.


----------



## Skye (Nov 2, 2006)

We solid about a particular weekend? The one mentioned before got shot down on my end.


----------



## Rojo22 (Nov 3, 2006)

Chris

I would love to help you get ready for the event, it is the least I can do to help out.  Let me know.  As I understand it, the date is the December 9th as mentioned before correct?

Robert


----------



## btboone (Nov 3, 2006)

Any way you look at it, December will be chock full of scheduling conflicts with corporate holiday parties and such.  One day will probably be as good as any other.  Seems like the whole month is just a big countdown to Christmas.


----------



## DocStram (Nov 3, 2006)

One important factor in selecting the date was that Ron Mc was planning on being in Atlanta on Dec. 9th.  If he is still coming then we don't wanna change the date, right?  
And, since he is going to be here ..... let's ask him to do the featured presentation.


----------



## Skye (Nov 3, 2006)

Id he's still coming I'd definatly try to schedule the thing around that. I'll just hit you guys on the next one. I'll mail Bruce or Chris my chicken-poo blank so you all can get a laugh.


----------



## jtate (Nov 3, 2006)

I want to come!  Atlanta on December 9th?  Is the location determined?

Julia


----------



## Skye (Nov 3, 2006)

Not yet, Bruce offered again, think Chris did too. He's only about 5 minutes from Bruce, so just get directions to that part of the state, lol


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 3, 2006)

Hey everyone. I am still waiting on confirmation from the corporation I work in regards to the training I need to teach in Jacksonville. I cannot believe the thickness of the red tape sometimes and am disgusted that I can't give you a yes or no yet.
If I am there I would be more than happy to do a demonstration on something! Remember that I never travel without my "Phantom" cd for just such an event![]


----------



## chigdon (Nov 3, 2006)

I say we still plan on the 9th and am still planning on making my 'shop' available.  It is nothing like Bruce's, however, you won't have to worry about getting it dirty.


----------



## Skye (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm still more than likely out. Someone better take lots of pics this time!


----------



## Rojo22 (Nov 3, 2006)

I will be rolling both video this time and taking stills.....


----------



## DocStram (Nov 3, 2006)

Skye ...... you're really going to pass this up?????


----------



## Skye (Nov 3, 2006)

Nevermind, got my wires crossed...

Both those BBsville posts are too similar, lol


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 3, 2006)

A brief follow up....I just received a request for pens to be given as awards at the event I am supposed to be teaching at! I have of course replied that the pens will not be problem and that they are more than welcome to check out online. I also explained that I have people waiting to find out the schedule and that I would be looking forward to their reply.[][]


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 4, 2006)

Well'p it looks like I'll be able to attend the Atlanta Bubbasville on the 9th!
Remember I'll be driving from Dallas so I may be a little tired and hungry![][]
I look forward to adding a face to all of you and just having some fun before a LONG week!


----------



## btboone (Nov 4, 2006)

&gt;I look forward to adding a face to all of you...

Wouldn't that make us two faced?


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 4, 2006)

Very funny.[8)] So, Bruce will you be bringing the flame so that I can admire it?[]


----------



## DocStram (Nov 4, 2006)

Ron ..... this is great news. Bubbasville Texas meets Bubbasville Atlanta!!  Yeeehaaawww!!


----------



## twoofakind (Nov 4, 2006)

Excellent! Hey Chris, I am taking off work for a couple day's that week if you need help getting ready. You have all of my numbers if you need me.
Andy


----------



## btboone (Nov 4, 2006)

Ron, yes, I can bring a Flame (assuming that Rich doesn't sell it in Ohio next weekend.)


----------



## Skye (Nov 4, 2006)

Crap, gonna miss yall. I'll try to get to the next one though []


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 5, 2006)

Fantastic Bruce! How about you just make another one that I can admire?

Skye, How far away do you live? If I can drive from Dallas, TX. Then you can drive from ?[] Kind of sad.....Who knows what I would have given you in my tired state after driving 14 hours!


----------



## Skye (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm about 4 hours or so. Only problem is a friend of mine and our 'gang' have dinner once a year around Christmas. Just happens to be the same weekend.  [V]


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 6, 2006)

Sounds great Skye!

OK everyone we'll hang out for a while and make sawdust then were all off to Skye's for dinner![]


----------



## Orgtech (Nov 6, 2006)

I will be attending. What could I bring to help out Chris? 
I should have my shop in better shape and could possibly hold the next meeting in the McDonough area. Look forward to another great meeting.


----------



## Rojo22 (Nov 6, 2006)

Sounds like it is ON!!!!   

I can bring at least one mini lathe, and perhaps a second lathe if needed.  I dont want to bring them though if we dont have room for them....so let me know what we need to spin a bunch of pens....

Chris, let me know what ya need, I am also available to help out where needed...

Somebody give Ron bad directions....If we make his drive 16 hours, maybe we can get more stuff out of him in his weakened state...LOL...I bet he takes more stuff back than he brings if he is like us....LOL....

Skye, put me down for two of the Filet dinners...LOL...

Robert


----------



## Skye (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey, sounds good to me... it's not at my house, lol

Next time, hell or high water.


----------



## chigdon (Nov 6, 2006)

Sounds like it is on.  Thanks for the offers of help, I will let you know if there is anything.  I would probably say someone (local) could bring some folding chairs - or everyone could bring one (except Ron).  I will have 2 lathes set up but feel free to bring more.  I think my laser engraver will probably come and be set up for business as well.


----------



## Rojo22 (Nov 8, 2006)

Chris

What does your engraver charge for pens and boxes?????

Thanks


Robert


----------



## chigdon (Nov 8, 2006)

He prices based on an declining scale.  Since I have engraved hundreds of pens with him my price has dropped over time (he does this for everyone of course).  I can't remember where he started with the price.  I will find out though.


----------



## Rojo22 (Nov 9, 2006)

Excellent, I will probably have some stuff to be done, and if he is reasonable on the price, will use him....Thanks for checking....


----------

